# Does tren make you...



## keith1569 (Oct 3, 2011)

Soo whenever I take tren I start running little scenarios in my head sometimes before I talk to people. Like how the conversation will go. If it starts getting negative (in my head) I start getting all wound up and shit. My pulse gets all crazy fast my BP goes up. 
Its retarted cause often the conversation doesn't even go how my mind played it out ha!

Anyone else do this?  Or am I the only psychotic one? 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Imosted (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol you are just crazy, you need to smoke a joint and relax


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 3, 2011)

Tren is notorious for emotional sides such as this.  How much are you taking?  Perhaps lowering your dose a bit?



/V


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 3, 2011)

Imosted said:


> Lol you are just crazy, you need to smoke a joint and relax




hahahahh


----------



## ShutUpAndSquat (Oct 3, 2011)

hahah is right Dank = great cycle, Good day to You AP. Lovin those tren amps  wish i could pin ED for life. lol


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 3, 2011)

haha ya i know right..need to chill 

I was on 400mg and 600mg tren enth..got the all wound up feeling at both doses..200mg though..no made up scenarios ha


----------



## Imosted (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah i guess if you taking 600 tren e it is normal


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 3, 2011)

on 525 of ace on my 7th week and let's just say things get a little heated sometimes. But honestly it's not too bad. Just tell yourself it's the tren. 

However I did almost kill some wanksta on the highway the other day.


----------



## littlekev (Oct 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> on 525 of ace on my 7th week and let's just say things get a little heated sometimes. But honestly it's not too bad. Just tell yourself it's the tren.
> 
> However I did almost kill some wanksta on the highway the other day.


----------



## Mooksman (Oct 3, 2011)

Anxiety is a mofo


----------



## suprfast (Oct 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> on 525 of ace on my 7th week and let's just say things get a little heated sometimes. But honestly it's not too bad. Just tell yourself it's the tren.
> 
> However I did almost kill some wanksta on the highway the other day.



Do tell, do tell.


----------



## bjg (Oct 3, 2011)

*enjoy your workout and stop these supplements and roids nonsense ..what a waste*

if you think jay cutler or coleman or whatever pro looks good ..then go to a doctor , you are probably suffering from a psychotic disorder....you are going mad with these nonsense array of supplements and drugs...just go to the gym enjoy your workout and stay fit and healthy. and goodbye


----------



## TwisT (Oct 3, 2011)

anything over 600-700mg becomes intolerable for me. Under that is heaven.

-T


----------



## Imosted (Oct 3, 2011)

bjg said:


> if you think jay cutler or coleman or whatever pro looks good ..then go to a doctor , *you are probably suffering from a psychotic disorder....you are going mad with these nonsense array of supplements and drugs...just go to the gym enjoy your workout and stay fit and healthy. and goodbye*





WOW


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> on 525 of ace on my 7th week and let's just say things get a little heated sometimes. But honestly it's not too bad. Just tell yourself it's the tren.
> 
> However I did almost kill some *wanksta* on the highway the other day.



Im a wanksta im a straight up G, the players life is the life for me, Im a wanksta GRRR im mad, Im wanksta my rhimes are bad, Im a wanksta I drop bombs like Hiroshima, Im a wanksta " bitch such on my wiener "

lmao


----------



## VonEric (Oct 3, 2011)

Im a little moody right now but i think its more from the lack of sleep... I wake up almost like an internal alarm is set.. Always between 2:00 to 2:15 every fucking night. Check this out my girl said the other night i wasnt in bed so she got up to see if i was ok because i had been breathing hard and sweating like crazy... she found me in the kitchen butt naked with a hard on, drenched in sweat in front of the refrigerator eating a handfull of turkey like a neanderthal WTF lol... I dont remember shit... She said she asked me if everything was alright and i just said "im fucking hungry" hahaha WTF right?


----------



## Imosted (Oct 3, 2011)

VonEric said:


> Im a little moody right now but i think its more from the lack of sleep... I wake up almost like an internal alarm is set.. Always between 2:00 to 2:15 every fucking night. Check this out my girl said the other night i wasnt in bed so she got up to see if i was ok because i had been breathing hard and sweating like crazy... she found me in the kitchen butt naked with a hard on, drenched in sweat in front of the refrigerator eating a handfull of turkey like a neanderthal WTF lol... I dont remember shit... She said she asked me if everything was alright and i just said "im fucking hungry" hahaha WTF right?





So you got the hard on cause the cool air from the fridge or the turkey, lol


----------



## VonEric (Oct 3, 2011)

Prob both lol... 



Imosted said:


> So you got the hard on cause the cool air from the fridge or the turkey, lol


----------



## suprfast (Oct 3, 2011)

VonEric said:


> Im a little moody right now but i think its more from the lack of sleep... I wake up almost like an internal alarm is set.. Always between 2:00 to 2:15 every fucking night. Check this out my girl said the other night i wasnt in bed so she got up to see if i was ok because i had been breathing hard and sweating like crazy... she found me in the kitchen butt naked with a hard on, drenched in sweat in front of the refrigerator eating a handfull of turkey like a neanderthal WTF lol... I dont remember shit... She said she asked me if everything was alright and i just said "im fucking hungry" hahaha WTF right?




Odd, that sounds like every night at my house.  You should see what I do with the Honey baked ham.


----------



## VonEric (Oct 3, 2011)

I hope its a boneless ham.. Slivers might hurt 



suprfast said:


> Odd, that sounds like every night at my house.  You should see what I do with the Honey baked ham.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 3, 2011)

Slivers have nothing on my callouses.  If I can beat my meat, my meat can beat the...meat??


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 3, 2011)

Tren gremlins lie to me...... They tell me to do bad things lol


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 3, 2011)

Keith, I know exactly what you're talking about.  Tren makes me an emotional wreck.  I'm irritable, my mind is out of control most of the time, and I start having arguments w people without them even being there.  I was also a sexual predator for my wife. This on top of high bp had convinced me that I just don't tolerate tren and it's not for me.  
I've just chalked it up as a learning Experience and there are plenty of other aas to get big with.


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 3, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Keith, I know exactly what you're talking about.  Tren makes me an emotional wreck.  I'm irritable, my mind is out of control most of the time, and I start having arguments w people without them even being there.  I was also a sexual predator for my wife. This on top of high bp had convinced me that I just don't tolerate tren and it's not for me.
> I've just chalked it up as a learning Experience and there are plenty of other aas to get big with.



LOL that's a great way to put it. Arguments with people without them there LOL!! That's so me ha.
I do love tren though ha.  

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Oct 3, 2011)

I only run tren with xanax because it makes me want to eat flesh off of walkers by and whatnot....Chronic and valium..


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ha ya. Benzos r my friend with tren. I try to limit it a few days a week though.
Klonopin works great. Long lasting and u dont feel loaded like on Xanax 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 3, 2011)

Big is negged


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 3, 2011)

bjg said:


> if you think jay cutler or coleman or whatever pro looks good ..then go to a doctor , you are probably suffering from a psychotic disorder....you are going mad with these nonsense array of supplements and drugs...just go to the gym enjoy your workout and stay fit and healthy. and goodbye



What da fuck?!


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 3, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Big is negged


----------



## btex34n88 (Oct 3, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Keith, I know exactly what you're talking about. Tren makes me an emotional wreck. I'm irritable, my mind is out of control most of the time, and I start having arguments w people without them even being there. I was also a sexual predator for my wife. This on top of high bp had convinced me that I just don't tolerate tren and it's not for me.
> I've just chalked it up as a learning Experience and there are plenty of other aas to get big with.


 

lmao a sexual predator, trust me on cycle im a maniac and my wife hides from me


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ya mine gets tired of the never ending sex drive ha

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 4, 2011)

bjg said:


> if you think jay cutler or coleman or whatever pro looks good ..then go to a doctor , you are probably suffering from a psychotic disorder....you are going mad with these nonsense array of supplements and drugs...just go to the gym enjoy your workout and stay fit and healthy. and goodbye


 
Hi idiot, did you bup your head or something and land into imf?
What a waiste...


----------



## HH25 (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## littlekev (Oct 4, 2011)

bjg said:


> if you think jay cutler or coleman or whatever pro looks good ..then go to a doctor , you are probably suffering from a psychotic disorder....you are going mad with these nonsense array of supplements and drugs...just go to the gym enjoy your workout and stay fit and healthy. and goodbye



Idk if this was a joke but i dont care........NEGGED


----------



## HH25 (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## hellrebel (Feb 18, 2012)

BJ i just pimp slapped you gay ass... and negged


----------



## manickanuck (Feb 18, 2012)

oh no I'm so tough i negged you. fucking bunch of posers


----------



## FUZO (Feb 18, 2012)

I would say everyone just relax and rean a book or something at night.If you truly have anxiety go to a psych and let him know what your feeling. Dont mention the gear to the shrink.


----------



## ban916 (Feb 19, 2012)

Tren makes me crazy as well. But I love it.


----------

